# glyphe 2 mal



## Fireboy (17. Oktober 2008)

kann ein und die selbe glyphe eigendlich 2 mal sockeln?


----------



## Aimor (18. Oktober 2008)

Fireboy schrieb:


> kann ein und die selbe glyphe eigendlich 2 mal sockeln?




diese frage wollte ich auch gerade stellen, weis jemand ob die glyphen stacken?


----------



## Ultimegolem (18. Oktober 2008)

nein. mann keine Eine Attake/fähigkit nur einmal verbessern Sprich 2x die Selbe geht nicht und du kannst auch nicht z.B. die Fähigkeit"verblassen" durch eine Geringe und eine Erhebliche verbessern


----------

